# Weekend Of 17 June



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We are off to Moose Hillock Campground the weekend of 17 June. We may be staying for the entire week. Any Outbackers in the are of Warren, NH that weekend? Anyone heading to that CG?

Eric


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello again Eric,

We will be heading up June 23-26. We're the only one in the group with a TT but have 10 families in total heading up. The others are all pop-ups.

I have heard a lot of good things about this CG. The kids will love the pool and activities.

Maybe we'll catch you there.

C-Mac


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We were there for Memorial day weekend again this year. My kids lived in the pool once it opened Friday afternoon







which didn't help as we got there Thursday. I guess the rains set them back. One bathhouse didn't open until Sat. the pool Fri. and they had the playground closed new slides going on. But we will be back next year







. Have fun I'm sure they worked out all the bugs by now.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, I'll be watching all the action at Winged Foot Country Club during the US Open. No camping that weekend for me.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57...have a GREAT trip.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am not sure if they have WiFi there or not. If so i will send a report back on what's what. Not sure which site we are on either! Guess i'll call today to find out. Any way we expect to be on site by 1200 Saturday. I'll post the site as soon as I get it. It'll be nice to meet a couple of fellow outbackers!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> egregg57...have a GREAT trip.
> [snapback]120135[/snapback]​


Thanks!! looking forward to it!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No WIFI there







I couldn't even get a signal on three brands of cell phones. Talk about roughing it









Have a great time

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

well, that'll keep the kids off the laptop! I am looking forward to relaxing for a week. Sounds like this'll be a good place to do it!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

madmaccm said:


> Hello again Eric,
> 
> We will be heading up June 23-26. We're the only one in the group with a TT but have 10 families in total heading up. The others are all pop-ups.
> 
> ...


 Well, we returned through some really nasty weather on the 19th! Heavy winds and buckets of rain. Moose Hillock was a hit! The pool especially. No cellphone or internet access. Sites are very roomy and private. Lots for the kids to do. Enjoyed the heck out of it. Will be going back again I think. Wanted to stay throuigh next weekend but no availability. Wonder why! heh!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Eric, Glad to hear you had a great time and made it back OK.

Looks like you found the camp sites to be pretty roomy. We're heading up Fri. We have 11 families in all. Any sites that you'ld recommend for the big 31RQS?

C-Mac


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

madmaccm said:


> Eric, Glad to hear you had a great time and made it back OK.
> 
> Looks like you found the camp sites to be pretty roomy. We're heading up Fri. We have 11 families in all. Any sites that you'ld recommend for the big 31RQS?
> 
> ...


 to tell you the truth ALL of the "RV" sites there appear to be able to accomodate our land yacht. Note of caution though, right after the office building is a wooden bridge you have to cross. Check your approach and swing wide left. I ended up being much closer to the right side of the bridge than i wanted to be.

The road heading up to the CG is steep here and there. NP for my Triton V-10. The pond they have there is over-populated with fish as well. we were catching them as fast as we could get our lines back in the water. That is no fish story! Predominately trout and Horn Pout.

Very spacious sites plenty of room to back and manuever. we were at site 120. If that helps. But as I said all of the TT/RV sites are big and private! Enjoy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like we need to have a NH OUtbacker's Mini Rally. C-Mac, just come South a bit - Eric is right around the corner from Wolfwood ....can't be more than just a few miles!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My bad I should have mentioned the bridge. My kids caught so many fish it drove me nuts. The pool is the best part about that place. I heard a lot of trucks crying on the hills.

John


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

John,
You're not referring to me, are you?







I've never been there, but it sounds great.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> John,
> You're not referring to me, are you?
> 
> 
> ...


No I wasn't referring to you but I can think of two hills your truck would cough and puke on.









John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Looks like we need to have a NH OUtbacker's Mini Rally. C-Mac, just come South a bit - Eric is right around the corner from Wolfwood ....can't be more than just a few miles!
> [snapback]123653[/snapback]​


When are we going? I am packed! Off to Danforth Bay this weekend site B14. Thursday through sunday. Anyone going?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> dmbcfd said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


LMAO


----------

